# 2008 23rs



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello all We are very happy with are new camper I couldn't believe they are already making 2008. Can't wait till next week to go to Colorado Rocky Mountain National Park hopefully there are no problems to work out so far from home. I'm still exploring the forum it looks like a great place to get knowledgeable about the TT we had a pop-up and decided to upgrade.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi timewizard
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 23rs! 









Have a great maiden voyage and be safe out there,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new 23RS!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome aboard! If you need any help, have questions or just want to share you've come to the right place! Enjoy your new unit! AHHH that new Outback smell!!!

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

timewizard,

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! Congratulations on the new OB. I have a 23RS. Please post pictures of yours when you can. I went to the RV show in the winter but don't think they had any of the 23s.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the 23RS and welcome to Outbackers!! I like your choice of Outback model!!!









-CC


----------

